# new member and new to forums... been in iron game for long time



## native ninja (Aug 21, 2015)

hey guys, new to forums. read threads and decided to start putting in some input. lots of experience, 15 years or so, tried all kinds of products. done just about every workout possible and spent lots of time researching. getting back into workouts and products after a few year hiatus. looking forward to getting started!


----------



## brazey (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## the_predator (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## SUKS2BU (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## Riles (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Aug 27, 2015)

.. if you're interested in contracting a VD , see you in 'anything goes' ..


----------



## muscleicon (Aug 28, 2015)

Welcome Ninja.

Icon


----------



## Drugsgear (Aug 29, 2015)

Welcome Bro, good to have you here!


----------



## native ninja (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks guys for the welcome! Looks like my new partner will be joining me in the gym this week. Time to order my supps and get back serious.


----------



## native ninja (Oct 5, 2015)

That's good! I think lol. Hopefully my question posted in the other sub group gets as many and answered. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle1549 (Oct 18, 2015)

Welcome brother


----------



## bayou boy (Oct 20, 2015)

Welcome

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain-Man (Oct 26, 2015)

Welcome brother


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

welcome brother


----------



## TitanTurowski (Oct 30, 2015)

Getting there can't wait


----------



## TitanTurowski (Oct 30, 2015)

Welcome all newbies


----------

